# CLA SUPPLEMENTS



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Is CLA any good for fat loss where is the best place to order online?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.healthydirect.co.uk/HDSite/pages/product/product.asp?prod=0211&ctgry=Weight+Control+and+Slimming&AffiliateCode=GooglePPC

CLA helps regulate fat and protein metabolism. It works by inhibiting the enzyme that transports fat from the blood to fat cells. The cardiovascular system also benefits from CLA as it helps prevent fat deposits in the arteries and around the heart. CLA is naturally present in red meat and dairy products, but modern farming methods have reduced the amount of CLA in these foods and it is difficult to get sufficient CLA from your diet.

Our capsule will provide you with a high quality 500mg dose of CLA.

5.99 for 60 capsules free delivery from the above vendor (healthy direct)

Nick


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Studies have consistently shown CLA to be helpful in trying to reduce fat and keep it down.

Additionally there are a range of health benefits associated with it, so overall an excellent supplement.

However don't expect Clen style effects from it - as always the key to fat reduction is diet and training.


----------

